# new altenator



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to get a new altenator what kind should i get???? and where the heck is the voltage regulator


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could have your original rebuilt. What year are we talking here?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Bolted to the firewall.......


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

cs130


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't have the original altenator I was wanting to get something shiney.Do you think this one would work 


100 amp Chrome Plated GM Alternator 1.10SI


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, that's a good one. 1 wire self exciting, so you can get rid of your external regualtor and the harness. All you need is 1 10 gauge wire going to the battery, nothing else gets hooked back up.


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Would that altenator bolt right up


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, it will bolt right up. Plus, you get 40 extra amps of power.


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks man ill go ahead and order it


----------



## Eastwood Company (Apr 7, 2010)

You beat me to the punch! Those are a great upgrade over the stock unit. One of our guys here runs one with a serious stereo system and the alternator has no issue keeping up!

Post some pics when you get it mounted!

-Matt/EW


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

well got my fancy shining altenator put it in the car went to tighen the bolt on top and the damn casting around the thread split and broke so know what do i do


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Get who ever sold you the alternator to replace it under warranty.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Get who ever sold you the alternator to replace it under warranty.


:agree They are going to say you overtightened it, but when I did mine it just stripped the threads, didn't break the cheap casting. Don't take no for an answer, but I'm sure Eastwood will be good with you and this is just an isolated incident.


----------



## Eastwood Company (Apr 7, 2010)

Was it one of our alternators? If so feel free to contact our customer service and we will take care of you. Just don't use the 3foot breaker bar to tighten it down the next time :rofl:

If they don't take care of you, PM me directly and I'll make sure it is handled, that is def. not a common problem!

-Matt/EW


----------

